# Sistema digital de control de ingreso de vehículos.



## Oslo (Mar 18, 2010)

Soy Oslo Zambrano, estudiante de Ing. en Sistemas Digitales y Comunicaciones. Estoy realizando mi proyecto de titulacion en la Universidad Autonoma de Ciudad Juarez Chihuahua, Mexico. 

Consiste en la deteccion de la masa ferroza de vehiculos mediante un bucle inductivo el cual retorna a un oscilador inductivo que muestra los cambios en su frecuencia de salida al detectar cambios en la inductancia de la bobina enterrada en el suelo, dichos cambios ocasionados por la presencia de la masa ferroza considerable del vehiculo antes el bucle inductivo. 

La frecuencia de salida del oscilador va a un MCU, el cual tiene un contador de frecuencia que muestra en un display LCD la frecuencia de salida... Hasta aqui voy en mi proyecto. Estoy trabajando en la configuracion de la sensibilidad del sistema, para que me permita sensar la presencia desde motocicletas o bicicletas (masas ferrozas menos considerables), la cual consiste en activar diferentes configuraciones del prescaler para poder tener en cuenta la diferencia en los pequeños y grandes cambios en la frecuencia (miestras mas masa ferroza mayor frecuencia de salida). Hasta aqui no se me han presentado problemas. Sigo trabajando

En paralelo estoy trabajando con la realizacion de la barra vehicular, para que al ser detectado el vehiculo la barrera vehicular suba y despues baje. Es aqui donde si estoy un poco atorado. Ya calcule el torque que requiero en mi motor y cai en un moto reductor que manejan en grainger. Mi problema surge en el como realizar las conexiones mecanicas para lograr el movimiento de la pluma. Espero y me puedan asesor o redirigir para resolver este inconveniente.. Saludos.. y estamos al contacto.. 

En espera de su ayuda, recomendacion, comentarios.. etc...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Y porque no con una camara de video? con una barrera luminosa detectas la obstruccion y abris la barrera.. bajar bajan solas (se configuran asi) si no otro sensor del otro lado... las barreras se accionan con un contacto seco.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Oslo: Creo que preguntas por esto:

http://www.passengerliftservices.co...ures/doorsafe-galleryimageundefined.gif&w=500

http://www.barrier-gate.com/ASC/BLG76_barrier_gates.htm

Lamentablemente no encontre los detalles constructivos (la mecanica).
Consulta con tus compañeros de Ingenieria mecanica y ellos te dicen cómo hacer.
Saludos


----------



## Oslo (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola Brujo... Pues el sistema se quiere hacer lo menos costoso posible... y deseo aplicar en él los conocimientos adquiridos en el transcurso de la carrera... y con esto del loop de piso, el oscilador inductivo, y un MCU. etc... aplico campos electricos, magneticos, teoria de induccion, electronica y demas temas... 

Aparte es un avance que llevo desde el comienzo del año... despues se le iran haciendo mejoras al sistema...

Ahh y Hola tecnogirl... si efectivamente ahorita es con eso con lo que estoy atorado... necesito construir la barrera vehicular... o barrera de aparcamiento.. ya tengo un diseño que al parecer implementare...  con un motor de AC, una transmision y un mecanismo para que oscile entre estar subiendo y bajando ahora solo falta conseguir el provedor para suministrar la transmision, chumaceras y demas mecanismo... les anexo una foto del sistema que se pretende realizar... SALUDOS


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 20, 2010)

No se que sale hacer lo que propones contra lo que propuse como solucion mas simple (yo lo veo desde la parte de desarrollo y puesta en el mercado para competir contra otras alternativas. Una camara y barrera de proximidad no son cosas costosas. Entiendo que para tu titulacion es mejor aplicar lo que te venis preparando, adelante con tu proyecto!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

yo usaría un contrapeso para facilitarle el trabajo al conjunto moto-reductor y una buena etapa de engranajes que dé mucho torque y poca velocidad...
la posición superior e inferior de la barrera la controlaría con finales de carrera.
saludos


----------



## Oslo (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola Pablofunes90... si de hecho es lo que estoy contemplando... la pluma sera de pvc y tengo pensado rellenar un pequeño tramos de plomo para que actue como contrapeso y tambien ver como poder ajustarle un resorte para que de igual manera el motor y la transmision hagan el menor esfuerzo posible... GRACIAS... y de hecho ahorita ando en eso.. en busca de empresas que manejen el material que requiero... 

Y tambien estoy trabajando en la sensibilidad del circuito.. con un DIP switch ajustar 8 diferentes sensibilidades para sensar la presencia desde pequeños cambios de la frecuencia y cambios mas grandes... 

Saludos.. les informo mi avance.. y si alguien tiene alguna otra sugerencia o comentario.. se agradece...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 23, 2010)

Las barreras que instale mis sistemas de control de acceso, accionan hidraulicamente.. no se si es por lo economico, pero si por la velocidad de apertura.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

el brujo esa es la mejor solucion... el problema se presenta cuando uno no tiene instalaciones hidraulicas... a parte es para un proyecto de electrónica y mientras mas dispositivos eléctricos utilice mejor va a ser pienso yo...
saludos


----------



## Oslo (Mar 23, 2010)

Tienen toda la razon. Contemplo el sistema hidraulico. Ya que ahora con las cotizaciones obtenidas de los reductores de velocidad los motoreductores y todos los demas elementos para hacer el sistema mecanico y el rodamiento, sobre pasa lo estimado. No encuentro provedores economicos de transmisiones. Un motor de AC en 500pesos y la transmision como unos 400dlls... es muchisimo.

Ahora hire a una maquiladora aca en ciudad juarez donde aplican un sistema hidraulico para la elevacion de una pluma, tal cual lo es mi sistema. Y vere como funciona haber si hay oportunidad de tomar unas fotografias.. 

Tambien hoy me dieron otra opcion, me comentaron que ya hay sistemas, esos para abrir las puertas de los garages que venden aproximadamente a 240dlls... estoy tomando en cuenta adquirir un sistema asi y adecuarlo a mis necesidades ya que todo ese dispositivo ya tiene integrado su transmision, control de velocidad, un pequeño motor.. 

PERO requiero evaluar si el torque final que maneja puede elevar la pluma.. bueno en fin... estoy en eso GRACIAS por su recomendacion..


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

una idea usando un motor


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 23, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> el brujo esa es la mejor solucion... el problema se presenta cuando uno no tiene instalaciones hidraulicas... a parte es para un proyecto de electrónica y mientras mas dispositivos eléctricos utilice mejor va a ser pienso yo...
> saludos



La bomba hidraulica anda con electricidad..


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> La bomba hidraulica anda con electricidad..


pero se necesita LA bomba hidraulica en sí


----------



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 24, 2010)

un motor pequeño con un pequeño variador o arrancador eléctronico básico,con un piñon y un tornillo como transmisión que a su vez accionan otro piñon en el eje de la barrera,con dos detectores inductivo para detectar las posiciones de inicio y final.Todeo gobernado por un logo de siemens de 8 entradas y 4 salidas.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

o un telemecanique SR2B121BD


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Con PLCs queda muy sofisticado con un golpe directo al bolsillo... 
Mejor hacer un sencillo sistema de control basado en relays. Funcionará y cuesta mucho menos... Saludos


----------



## truchapp (Mar 24, 2010)

hola que tal oslo, oye yo tambien estoy intentando hacer un detector de vehiculos por medio de un oscilador lc, pero hasta el momento no logro ver un cambio significativo de la frecuencia de mi oscilador, admas de que varia mucho y ya no se que hacerle o que circuito poner, que tipo de circuito estas usando? es estable? y el bucle que va en el piso, como lo estas haciendo???


----------



## Oslo (Mar 24, 2010)

Es un bucle inductivo con cable calibre 12 de 4 vueltas con dimensiones rectangulares de 2.35mX1.25m Aprox.

Lo que me resulta de una inductancia de 123uH... tengo una simulada y otra ya enterrada en el pavimento cubierta de recina epoxica... 

cuando un automovil se posa ante ella la inductancia varia significativamente con un mayor de 115uH..depende mucho de la altura del vehiculo miestras la suspencion sea mas baja se detectaran cambios mas optimos... pero son suficientes los cambios que generan de igual manera los demas vehiculos y hasta materia ferroza apartir de 5kg aprox... 

De hay el loop de piso o bucle inductivo va a un oscilador colpits basado en OPAM`s donde este tiene un circuito tanque que resona a una frecuencia senoidal de 95.88KHz a 96.90KHz...  el OPAM es muy susceptible a cambios de temperatura por que es el que esta haciendo la retroalimentacion regenerativa... Por lo tanto puse un abanico de 5V eficiente con un termistor incluido para controlar la temperatura de los integradillos que utilizo... de hay la señal senoidal se va a un comparador para hacerla cuadrada y luego ser recitificada para que llegue a mi circuito detector basado en un MCU PIC... ahh y ya... voy leyendo la frecuencia y ahorita trabajo con la sensibilidad del circuito  y una barra de led`s que me indicaran si la presencia de esa masa ferroza es la indicada (tal cual los led's indicadores de una carga de bateria)..

Perdon te voy compartiendo unos reportes provisionales de mi tesis.. si te sirven de algo me dices... en lo que te pueda ayudar estamos en contacto.. suerte... 

Despues te paso el documento para hacer el bucle, pero igual te anexo uno de ingenieria de transito.

Mi primer prueba fue realizar el oscilador en base a un BJT: 

Luego ya implemente en base a OPAM: 

igual aqui ire subiendo mis reportes...  saludos... 

<iframe title ="Preview" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" frameborder="0" style="width:98px;height:115px;padding:0;background-color:#fcfcfc;" src="http://cid-456cc07a1f5bb188.skydrive.live.com/embedicon.aspx/Public/Sistema%20digital%20detector%20de%20vehiculos%20para%20el%20ingreso%20a%20un%20estacionamiento"></iframe>

Perdon: 

ENLACE


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Oslo: Las imagenes de tu mensaje #4 si es la mecanica del accionamiento de la barra.
Busca en algunos talleres y depositos de materiales industriales y con seguridad encontras esos elementos de segunda, mas economicos.
Saludos


----------



## Oslo (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola tecnogirl.... si lo se.. aqui en mi ciudad hay mucha pero mucha industria maquiladora... y hay muhcos Yonkes donde estas maquilas venden muchos material que no utilizan.. 

Pero el problema es que mi proyecto es patrocinado por el departamento de mi universidad y requiero de material en condiciones nuevas y facturable... 

Pero de igual manera ire a un yonke a buscar esa transmision que es la que no encuetro... a un precio razonable...


----------



## truchapp (Mar 26, 2010)

hola que tal, gracias oslo por la informacion, voy a hacer unas pruebas y te comento que paso, por cierto felicitaciones por tus reportes, creo que estan muy bien detallados.


----------



## Oslo (Mar 29, 2010)

truchapp dijo:


> hola que tal, gracias oslo por la informacion, voy a hacer unas pruebas y te comento que paso, por cierto felicitaciones por tus reportes, creo que estan muy bien detallados.


Hola viejón... Pues suerte... comenta como vas... y que pruebas estas haciendo... 

Cuídate... yo ahorita dándole al documento de tesis.. estamos acá de vacaciones pero necesito terminar el documento. Para seguir luego con la implementación...

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## truchapp (Mar 29, 2010)

viejon???? 
soy una chica 

bueno pues primero voy a probar mi idea inicial, y lo que estaba buscando era un oscilador estable como el que tienes, y mira lo que quiero hacer es poner dos osciladores iguales, uno con la bobina fija y otro con el bucle del piso, y ya de ahi meter la señal de ambos en un mezclador para que si las frecuencias son iguales me las sume y si son diferentes pues ya pueda yo ver una diferencia mayor...

esque antes estaba usando un oscilador con transistores y detectaba la diferencia de frecuencia entre 30khz a 31khz y ya mi pic hiba comparando las medidas y cuando veia este cambio ya mandaba señal de presencia de vehiculo pero la verdad esque con el tiempo se va volviendo muy inestable y luego se la pasaba oscilando (decia que habia coche y no lo habia y volvia a sentir y luego ya no asi se la pasaba) entonces como me ocasiona varios problemas pues quiero intentar otra idea

o la misma pero con un oscilador mas estable....

saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Estaba pensando (Cosa poco frecuente en mi) la variable a detectar se puede reducir a solo el largo del vehículo:
Moto. 
Automóvil Chico.
Automóvil Mediano.
Automóvil Grande.
Bus.

Por que no "Armar" un transformador en el piso en la entrada al estacionamiento.

Una bobina emisora (Primaria) de frecuencia fija.
5 Bobinas secundarias colocadas a la distancia debida de la bobina primaria.
El vehículo oficia de medio magnético de enlace entre ellas, de acuerdo al largo del vehículo se inducirá tensión en más bobinas.

Se mide la tensión inducida en las bobinas (Secundarias) y de acuerdo al resultado se puede conocer el largo del vehículo.


----------



## truchapp (Mar 29, 2010)

mmmmm pero si sabemos el largo del vehiculo solamente como saber si entro o salio del estacionamiento?
y ademas "armar" el transformador seria levantar todo el piso y eso esta dificil...

creo que se trata de algo mas sencillo o no oslo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

truchapp dijo:


> mmmmm pero si sabemos el largo del vehiculo solamente como saber si entro o salio del estacionamiento?


Tal vez por el orden de activación de las bobinas


> y ademas "armar" el transformador seria levantar todo el piso y eso esta dificil...


No necesariamente, solo es un corte en el piso de unos 8mm de espesor (Tal vez menos) con forma de rectángulo donde insertar unas vueltas de cable.


----------



## Oslo (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola... a disculpe señorita "truchapp"... 

Ahhh y si.. es muy buena idea mi querido fogonazo.. pero viéndole del punto de vista de costos es mucho mas caro construir el transformador mencionado con los bucles... 

Con el bucle que construí... y con eso de las variaciones se pueden corregir por software. al encender el dispositivo guardara la primera frecuencia recibida (sin vehículo)... cuando detecte un incremento importante en la frecuencia detectara un vehículo... cuando baje la frecuencia verificamos que haya bajado a la frecuencia obtenida por primera vez... si no es así se hace el ajuste por software ya que pudo haber cambiado la temperatura, o pudo haber sucedido que el vehículo se quedo mucho tiempo parado ante el bucle...

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2010)

Oslo dijo:


> Hola..... pero viéndole del punto de vista de costos es mucho mas caro construir el transformador mencionado con los bucles...


Solo en la mano de obra de cortar el piso del estacionamiento y armar más bobinas.


> Con el bucle que construí... y con eso de las variaciones se pueden corregir por software. al encender el dispositivo guardara la primera frecuencia recibida (sin vehículo)... cuando detecte un incremento importante en la frecuencia detectara un vehículo... cuando baje la frecuencia verificamos que haya bajado a la frecuencia obtenida por primera vez... si no es así se hace el ajuste por software ya que pudo haber cambiado la temperatura, o pudo haber sucedido que el vehículo se quedo mucho tiempo parado ante el bucle........


Algo muy similar a esto es lo que hacen los dispositivos de lectura de valor de monedas, leen y comparan la "Firma" magnética de las monedas que van entrando con los valores que tiene memorizados


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

truchapp: En las calles de mi ciudad no es raro encontrar unos caminos rectangulares sobre las vias de transito.... alli enterradas estan unas bobinas sensoras para el control de semaforos... Es como dice Fogonazo.

Saludos


----------



## truchapp (Mar 30, 2010)

hola tecnogirl, yo se que es con una bobina sensora y tambien las he visto en muchas ocasiones, lo que estoy tratando es de encontrar la forma de que sea mas sencillo poder detectar el cambio en la inductancia

saludos!!!


----------



## truchapp (Mar 30, 2010)

oigan!! ya probe mi circuito, con una bobina pequeña de 1m X 30cm y puedo detectar cambios de frecuencia de 10khz cuando acerco un pedazo de lamina de 1.3m X 20cm y en la amplitud mido sin metal 1.58V y con metal 1.02V

estos cambios ya son muchisimo mas faciles de medir y mi circuito es super estable ahora tengo que definir como interpreto esta informacion, puedo hacer lo que hace oslo y volver la señal senoidal en cuadrada para poder leerla directamente con el pic o puedo mandarla directo a un comparador para que active y desactive un relay y ya me podria quitar del pic...

no??? que les parece????


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

truchapp: una aclaracion, esos 1.58V y 1.02V son Vpp, cierto ?.


----------



## truchapp (Mar 31, 2010)

no, son voltajes rms


----------



## alexis78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oslo: gracias por compartir tu informacion, hace tiempo que estoy tratando de hacer algo similar pero con el AD5933. Me surgio una consulta, se me presentan problemas para simular la primera parte que es el oscilador LC, no me muestra nada en el osciloscopio. Al ser componentes ideales no tiene en cuenta el ruido inicial?... me podrias dar una mano si hay que configurar algo o de que libreria son los componentes?. Muchas gracias un abrazo.


----------



## Oslo (Jul 16, 2010)

alexis78 dijo:


> Oslo: gracias por compartir tu informacion, hace tiempo que estoy tratando de hacer algo similar pero con el AD5933. Me surgio una consulta, se me presentan problemas para simular la primera parte que es el oscilador LC, no me muestra nada en el osciloscopio. Al ser componentes ideales no tiene en cuenta el ruido inicial?... me podrias dar una mano si hay que configurar algo o de que libreria son los componentes?. Muchas gracias un abrazo.


Seria  bueno que subieras tu simulacion para poder ver que es lo que te esta fallando y saber si te puedo ayudar o cualquier otro miembro de la comunidad....

En que software tratas de simular.. en Proteus???    y si cuando yo simule mi oscilador LC (por cierto muy sencillo), no muestra el ruido inicial...

Comenta... Saludos


----------

